# he left without saying anything



## dnldnl

请问 "He left without saying anything" 中文怎么说? 

他走了没有说？

谢谢你们。


----------



## Lamb67

他悄悄地走了。他默默地离开了。


----------



## anialuo

I'd say:

他没说什么就走了.
他什么也没说就走了.


----------



## Ghabi

Lamb67 said:


> 他悄悄地走了。他默默地离开了。


These sound like "he left without telling anyone/without saying goodbye".


anialuo said:


> I'd say:
> 他没说什么就走了.
> 他什么也没说就走了.


Bravo!


----------



## Tsingtao

他挥一挥衣袖,不带走一片云彩.


----------



## dnldnl

lamb67 and anialuo, thank you for your examples! Ghabi, thank you for your clarification!

Indeed, what I was looking for was not as much that he left without saying goodbye, but that he has left without saying a word. I am curious though, what is it exactly about those two expressions that makes them sound more like the person has left without saying goodbye rather than without saying a word?



Tsingtao said:


> 他挥一挥衣袖,不带走一片云彩.



Wow, this one is a bit too advanced for my level. Could anyone help me parse it down?  Tsingtao, thank you nonetheless!


----------



## Lamb67

I can not see why my examples are not meaning 'he has left without saying a word'.

In my opinion,'saying a word' is equal to 'saying goodbye' anyway.


----------



## Tsingtao

此句取自徐志摩的一首诗 -- 再别康桥. 颇有些千种情绪尽在不言中的意味. 翻译的风格各不相同, 有的含蓄, 有的直接罢了.

"他挥一挥衣袖,不带走一片云彩" is from a poem, leave someone/somewhere meant a lot to you is never an easy thing. You might have a lot to say at the last moment, but then in the end, you probably choose to say nothing instead, silent goodbye is more powerful and emotional? Maybe.

There are different ways or styles of the interpretation, based on each individual's background, some are more direct, some are more implicit. Also depends on the context too, if you are trying to read/translate the literature, it probably goes with a more elegant tone, but if you want to get a daily communication phrase, it is better to go more direct or even sometimes a slang will fit the situation better.

Hopefully this will help some.


----------



## dnldnl

Tsingtao, thank you for your insight.

I guess I should have been more specific about the context in the beginning. I was trying to focus on the fact that the person has left without saying anything regarding a certain event that occured to him shortly beforehand, and not on the fact that he left without saying goodbye. 

I suppose writing "he left without saying anything about it" would have been a more precise way of expressing what I was trying to say. Can I say 他没谈这事就走了？


----------



## xiaolijie

"he left without saying anything about it" (fairly literally): 关于这件事他没说什么就走了


----------



## dnldnl

xiaolijie, thank you. I don't mind literal translations, as long as they're correct and sound genuine.


----------



## Ghabi

Xiaolijie's version is fine, but I would say:   关于这事他没说半句就走了。


----------



## dnldnl

Ghabi, thank you for your suggestion. What does 半句 mean here? I know the first character means half or incomplete and the other one means sentence, but I do not understand why 半句 is necessary in there.


----------



## Ghabi

This is just a way of saying "nothing at all" (i.e. "not even a half-sentence").


----------



## dnldnl

Nice phrase. I'll have to remember it. Thanks!


----------



## vanillasky1210

anialuo said:


> I'd say:
> 
> 他没说什么就走了.
> 他什么也没说就走了.


To me, this is the best translation.

"他默默的离开了" 
—Not even a right translation.
"他挥一挥衣袖，不带走一片云彩"
—I am sorry, you saw this from "he left without saying anything"?

This is a simple question, just use "他什么也没说就走了", it works both in daily conversation and writing. If you are a foreigner and you are still learning Chinese, you don't have to use some so-called fancy "advanced" idomatic phrase to be a good Chinese speaker (unless you are 100% clear about how native chinese speakers use them.)


----------



## dnldnl

vanillasky, 谢谢你的建议。


----------



## mardeny

他没留下一字半句就走了。


----------



## dnldnl

I am guessing 没留下一字 mean something like "without dropping a word" in English. I didn't know  留下 not only could refer to leaving something physically behind, but also leaving something intangible behind, like spoken words. Thank you, mardeny.


----------



## radlader

他走的时候啥都没说。


----------

